# Pionier Glutenfrei Pilsner, Germany



## Doc Tempest (27/4/16)

A typical German Pilsner that probably sits in the middle of the bunch, not outstanding, but then again, its far better than many. Sold as a four pack in 0.330ml long neck brown bottles with crown cap. 4.5% ABV website: www.pionier-glutenfrei.de (in German). The production brewery is part of the Radeberger Group. The beer is available countrywide (Germany only) through select supermarket chains.

Appearance/Aroma
It has a nice golden colour, fine carbonation and creamy head that doesn't linger overly long or lace particularly well. It has sweet overtones in the nose, reminiscent of cotton candy and caramel.

Body (Taste)
The candy, caramel aromas don't translate over into the taste. However, it does have an upfront malty sweetness with a touch of graininess in the back end. It finishes with a latent, lingering bitterness which is not particularly harsh, but it does leave you salivating, somewhat. 

Carbonation/Character
The carbonation is fine and lingers throughout the drinking of the glass, i.e. it doesn't gas off all that quickly . Its character is somewhat simple, seemingly being primarily a showcase for this new bread of gluten-free malt (_Kebari_), developed by CSIRO in Australia. IMO it has room to develop and become more complex as brewers become comfortable with the characteristics of this malt. 

Final Impressions
Preferring Pilsners with less sweetness, and more hop character, this beer will not make it to my, "Regulars List," however having gluten intolerant friends, I have no qualms about stocking this beer as an option to SHARE (i.e. I'd be happy to drink it too) when a party or bbq excuse comes around. Given its current character, it certainly makes itself a good candidate beer for cooking with, particularly in goulash, stews and other braises.


----------



## mr_wibble (28/4/16)

Is it possible to get Kebari malt locally?


----------



## Doc Tempest (24/5/16)

Not in Germany. Dunno about Oz either. I'd certainly like to try a few brews with it. That and Orkney "Bere" barley malt.


----------

